# Ironically Listening



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Like some music and want to tell others about it, but find it too embarrassing to post about it in the normal Currently Listening threads? Use irony as an excuse. Claim that you like what you are listening to for its "camp value" or whatever, and not really sincerely.

I'm listening to the theme song for the anime "Full Metal Panic: The second raid", Minami Kaze. This kind of stuff is of course far beneath me. I don't know anything about any dorky anime sh**.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Phil Collins era Genesis
Billy Joel

Really into both as a kid, and I find myself coming back.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Fabio Mancini.
he put the rhythmic complexities of Conlon Nancarrow in a pop song. Video with Iggy Pop as special guest.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm listening to Biagio Antonacci's _L'Amore Comporta_, you know just out of curiosity, as it was in my girl friend's cd player.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I like to think there's another thread for you cool hipster's to post on presently

http://www.talkclassical.com/39713-favorite-vangelis-songs-ever.html

(Probably get me a warning. Sorry couldn't resist:devil


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

Belowpar said:


> I like to think there's another thread for you cool hipster's to post on presently
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/39713-favorite-vangelis-songs-ever.html
> 
> (Probably get me a warning. Sorry couldn't resist:devil


Well, he does have a beard!!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The car MP3 USB stick has a number of songs I would never play at home, but they are fun while driving.

PSY's Gangnam style in a stunning mix with Dream Theater's Wither (YouTube)

Dolly Parton's Jolene at 33rpm (YouTube)


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

norman bates said:


> Fabio Mancini.
> he put the rhythmic complexities of Conlon Nancarrow in a pop song. Video with Iggy Pop as special guest.


WTF is that ****?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ironically there is nothing ironic about this thread. It's just faux-irony, used as an excuse to listen to embarrassing music.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> T
> Dolly Parton's Jolene at 33rpm (YouTube)


Wow, that's great, better than the original. Even though it is the original, kind of.


----------

